# Google now forces you to allow JS for search results



## Deleted member 30996 (May 14, 2021)

I recently noticed that you cannot do a search on their site now unless you enable scripting for google.com. This was not and never was the case with google before a few weeks ago. 




I've been using NoScript a long time and never had to enable scripting for google.com before. That is something I would have remembered because it was easy to spot it as something new.

I want my money back.


----------



## Crivens (May 14, 2021)

With google, you are not a customer.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 14, 2021)

There is now at least one new HTML attribute--"loading"--that only works with javascript and it's a security feature, surprisingly enough.


> Loading is only deferred when JavaScript is enabled. This is an anti-tracking measure, because if a user agent supported lazy loading when scripting is disabled, it would still be possible for a site to track a user's approximate scroll position throughout a session, by strategically placing images in a page's markup such that a server can track how many images are requested and when.



I don't know if that's true for any other new attributes and I don't know if Google is using it on the search page.


----------



## mickey (May 14, 2021)

Also for a couple months now, the no-country-redirect version of google that I've been using for many years - at least occasionally - is now defunct. It just shows you the localized version with a link on the right side "Looking for results in english?" that gets you to the settings page, which of course requires you to allow cookies.


----------



## obsigna (May 14, 2021)

One option for escaping this, while still having the benefit of good (or even better) search results from Google and others all at the same time is to install a local meta search instance.

I use SearX, which is quite Linux-centric, and the FreeBSD port is outdated. However, the installation of the latest SearX on FreeBSD is not too complicated: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/searx-installation-guide.75793/#post-501848

Here a SearX result of an instance on localhost of my Mac with JS disabled. Note how Google's results are listed as well, and the internet archive is always available with one click on cached.



The SearX developers seem to be focussed to improve the deployment of public instances. However, I believe that private SearX instances either on localhost or on the gateway to the internet (here my FreeBSD home server) are much more beneficial for most of the users. Google and others see what you are searching, but they don't see anymore on what search results you are clicking, and the filter bubble bursts already just by this.

I also believe, that the SearX developers do not have normal (non Linux) users in mind. Their slogan:

_searx - a privacy-respecting, hackable metasearch engine_​
Who the hell or in heaven wants to hack his search engine? Even I, who does a lot of hacking of many things, do not feel a minimum desire to do so. I am interested in un-biased search results, even not biased by any hacks of myself.

The better slogan would be:

_searx - find what you´re looking for and not what others wants you to find_​
To whom it may concern, besides the SearX installation instruction for FreeBSD, I have written instructions and scripts for macOS and Windows as well. Usually, the installation does not take longer than a few minutes, and we will experience a whole new world of internet searching.

For macOS:
In German: https://obsigna.com/articles/1614714756.html#searx_for_macos
In English: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fobsigna.com%2Farticles%2F1614714756.html%23searx_for_macos

For Windows:
In German: https://obsigna.com/articles/1614714756.html#searx_for_windows
In English:  https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fobsigna.com%2Farticles%2F1614714756.html%23searx_for_windows


----------



## Jose (May 14, 2021)

obsigna said:


> ...I use SearX, which is quite Linux-centric, and the FreeBSD port is outdated. However, the installation of the latest SearX on FreeBSD is not too complicated: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/searx-installation-guide.75793/#post-501848...


Someone stepped up and updated the port to 0.18, but now Searx has gone 1.0, of course.





						254608 – www/searx: update to 0.18.0
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (May 14, 2021)

Google has to read this:


			ROCA: Resource-oriented Client Architecture
		


I'm kind of proud that it's a german team publishing it. At the same time, I'm very disappointed about humanity because someone obviously has to "state the obvious" – wtf?


----------



## obsigna (May 14, 2021)

Jose said:


> Someone stepped up and updated the port to 0.18, but now Searx has gone 1.0, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I stay on master anyway. For example, only recently after release of v1.0.0, the Springer Scientific Search engine was added. Great stuff.


----------



## obsigna (May 14, 2021)

By accident, I left JS disabled. I disabled it to verify my other message above.



Then I opened the Google site, and first a redirection page appeared, which after a few seconds opened _"Accept our privacy policy" _page.



I accepted and I was able to search on Google without JS. The result page looked a little bit different from normal, however, I didn't expect it otherwise.

At least here in Brazil and via VPN in Germany, Google does not force us to use JavaScript. I assume, that besides JS, the OP blocked also automatic redirection as well.


----------

